

Show HN: Mathbreakers Labs - ccvannorman
https://medium.com/@mathbreakers/mathbreakers-labs-a9b4e25b61d3

======
ccvannorman
We posted about our Kickstarter earlier
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7866304](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7866304))
and some commenters mentioned our math is very limited (addition and
multiplication). Here we explain how our world can do so much more -- like Set
Theory and Turing Machines!

